# Complete List of 2009 Oscar Nominations



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 2, 2010)

1. Best Picture: "Avatar," "The Blind Side," "District 9," "An Education," "The Hurt Locker," "Inglourious Basterds," "Precious: Based on the Novel 'Push' by Sapphire," "A Serious Man," "Up," "Up in the Air."

2. Actor: Jeff Bridges, "Crazy Heart"; George Clooney, "Up in the Air"; Colin Firth, "A Single Man"; Morgan Freeman, "Invictus"; Jeremy Renner, "The Hurt Locker."

3. Actress: Sandra Bullock, "The Blind Side"; Helen Mirren, "The Last Station"; Carey Mulligan, "An Education"; Gabourey Sidibe, "Precious: Based on the Novel `Push' by Sapphire"; Meryl Streep, "Julie & Julia."

4. Supporting Actor: Matt Damon, "Invictus"; Woody Harrelson, "The Messenger"; Christopher Plummer, "The Last Station"; Stanley Tucci, "The Lovely Bones"; Christoph Waltz, "Inglourious Basterds."

5. Supporting Actress: Penelope Cruz, "Nine"; Vera Farmiga, "Up in the Air"; Maggie Gyllenhaal, "Crazy Heart"; Anna Kendrick, "Up in the Air"; Mo'Nique, "Precious: Based on the Novel 'Push' by Sapphire."

6. Directing: James Cameron, "Avatar"; Kathryn Bigelow, "The Hurt Locker"; Quentin Tarantino, "Inglourious Basterds"; Lee Daniels, "Precious: Based on the Novel 'Push' by Sapphire"; Jason Reitman, "Up in the Air."

7. Foreign Language Film: "Ajami," Israel; "El Secreto de Sus Ojos," Argentina; "The Milk of Sorrow," Peru; "Un Prophete," France; "The White Ribbon," Germany.

8. Adapted Screenplay: Neill Blomkamp and Terri Tatchell, "District 9"; Nick Hornby, "An Education"; Jesse Armstrong, Simon Blackwell, Armando Iannucci, Tony Roche, "In the Loop"; Geoffrey Fletcher, "Precious: Based on the Novel 'Push' by Sapphire"; Jason Reitman and Sheldon Turner, "Up in the Air."

9. Original Screenplay: Mark Boal, "The Hurt Locker"; Quentin Tarantino, "Inglourious Basterds"; Alessandro Camon and Oren Moverman, "The Messenger"; Joel Coen and Ethan Coen, "A Serious Man"; Bob Peterson, Pete Docter, Tom McCarthy, "Up."

10. Animated Feature Film: "Coraline"; "Fantastic Mr. Fox"; "The Princess and the Frog"; "The Secret of Kells"; "Up."

11. Art Direction: "Avatar," "The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus," "Nine," "Sherlock Holmes," "The Young Victoria."

12. Cinematography: "Avatar," "Harry Potter and the Half-Blood Prince," "The Hurt Locker," "Inglourious Basterds," "The White Ribbon."

13. Sound Mixing: "Avatar," "The Hurt Locker," "Inglourious Basterds," "Star Trek," "Transformers: Revenge of the Fallen."

14. Sound Editing: "Avatar," "The Hurt Locker," "Inglourious Basterds," "Star Trek," "Up."

15. Original Score: "Avatar," James Horner; "Fantastic Mr. Fox," Alexandre Desplat; "The Hurt Locker," Marco Beltrami and Buck Sanders; "Sherlock Holmes," Hans Zimmer; "Up," Michael Giacchino.

16. Original Song: "Almost There" from "The Princess and the Frog," Randy Newman; "Down in New Orleans" from "The Princess and the Frog," Randy Newman; "Loin de Paname" from "Paris 36," Reinhardt Wagner and Frank Thomas; "Take It All" from "Nine," Maury Yeston; "The Weary Kind (Theme from Crazy Heart)" from "Crazy Heart," Ryan Bingham and T Bone Burnett.

17. Costume: "Bright Star," "Coco Before Chanel," "The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus," "Nine," "The Young Victoria."

18. Documentary Feature: "Burma VJ," "The Cove," "Food, Inc." "The Most Dangerous Man in America: Daniel Ellsberg and the Pentagon Papers," "Which Way Home."

19. Documentary (short subject): "China's Unnatural Disaster: The Tears of Sichuan Province," "The Last Campaign of Governor Booth Gardner," "The Last Truck: Closing of a GM Plant," "Music by Prudence," "Rabbit a la Berlin."

20. Film Editing: "Avatar," "District 9," "The Hurt Locker," "Inglourious Basterds," "Precious: Based on the Novel 'Push' by Sapphire."

21. Makeup: "Il Divo," "Star Trek," "The Young Victoria."

22. Animated Short Film: "French Roast," "Granny O'Grimm's Sleeping Beauty," "The Lady and the Reaper (La Dama y la Muerte)," "Logorama," "A Matter of Loaf and Death."

23. Live Action Short Film: "The Door," "Instead of Abracadabra," "Kavi," "Miracle Fish," "The New Tenants."

24. Visual Effects: "Avatar," "District 9," "Star Trek."

I bet Avatar will sweep the awards and Waltz, Mo'Nique, Bridges, and Bullock will win for their categories.


----------



## Krombacher (Feb 2, 2010)

Lol Avatar


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

ctrl-f Moon

ffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffffuu-


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

WHY THE FUCK DID VIGGO FUCKING MORTENSEN NOT GET A NOMINATION FOR THE ROAD!!!! DIE HOLLYWOOD DIE!!!


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> WHY THE FUCK DID VIGGO FUCKING MORTENSEN NOT GET A NOMINATION FOR THE ROAD!!!! DIE HOLLYWOOD DIE!!!


I agree, take Morgan Freeman off the list and add him.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 2, 2010)

Avatar is gonna be bankin' a few of these.


----------



## FitzChivalry (Feb 2, 2010)

Oh snap, The Road came out? I wanted to see that.

Anyway, sure-fire winners are Mo'Nique for Best Supporting Actress, Jeff Bridges for Crazy/Heart (unless Clooney's performance for Up In The Air pulls an upset) and Christoph Waltz for Inglourious Basterds.

The Best Lead Actress is the question. I'm personally pulling for Sandra Bullock.


----------



## CodyEatsComets (Feb 2, 2010)

9Tail-Hokage said:


> Oh snap, The Road came out? I wanted to see that.
> 
> Anyway, sure-fire winners are Mo'Nique for Best Supporting Actress, Jeff Bridges for Crazy/Heart (unless Clooney's performance for Up In The Air pulls an upset) and Christoph Waltz for Inglourious Basterds.
> 
> The Best Lead Actress is the question. I'm personally pulling for Sandra Bullock.



Yeah, _The Road_ released to a limited audience in November.

It pisses me off that _Where The Wild Things Are_ didn't get nominated for anything. Such an underrated film.


----------



## αshɘs (Feb 2, 2010)

I still haven't seen a big portion of the nominations. I hope Waltz wins in his category.



9Tail-Hokage said:


> Oh snap, The Road came out? I wanted to see that.
> 
> Anyway, sure-fire winners are Mo'Nique for Best Supporting Actress, Jeff Bridges for Crazy/Heart (unless Clooney's performance for Up In The Air pulls an upset) and Christoph Waltz for Inglourious Basterds.
> 
> The Best Lead Actress is the question. I'm personally pulling for Sandra Bullock.



Wasn't Clooney the favourite to win Golden Globe? So if he would win here I don't think it would cause an upset.


----------



## Lucaniel (Feb 2, 2010)

Waltz must win.

Basterds should take best picture, too.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

No. NO. NOOOOOO!!!! No Moon noms at all? Foooook. D:
Moon should've been nominated instead of Avatar. Moon was also anti-corporation but it didn't beat you over the head with its obviousness and it wasn't hypocritical.

But I hope Hans Zimmer wins best score for Sherlock Holmes. It was brilliant.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

Sam Rockwell also deserved a nom.  That guy is one of my absolute favorite actors out there.  He does so many small movies like Moon and he has such a range.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Hell yes, I agree Gooba.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

I think Sam Rockwell wins the "Greatest Actor to Never get an Oscar Nom" award.  I'd even say he's also the best to never get an Oscar Win, but it is even more ridiculous he hasn't even been nominated.


----------



## Caitlyn Jenner (Feb 2, 2010)

Avatar for everthinggg


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2010)

I only really care that Waltz gets the Supporting Actor, I'm also surprised that Mélanie Laurent didn't get a nod

strange that so many best picture nods


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

Heck even Mark Wahlberg's been nominated before.


----------



## ez (Feb 2, 2010)

avatar for best picture? really? 

jesus


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2010)

When you make a billion dollars on your movie you are doing something right

like it or not


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 2, 2010)

Wow Inglorious Basterds is in almost everyone of those. It was alright, I would have preferred with more screen time for the Basterds.

And Star Trek only has THREE nominations?!


----------



## Grrblt (Feb 2, 2010)

24. Visual Effects: "Avatar," "District 9," "Star Trek."

Transformers... 2... ?


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> When you make a billion dollars on your movie you are doing something right
> 
> like it or not


You are doing "get people to come to the movie" well, which is just about mass appeal not about being great.  Spider Man 3, Pirate of the Carribean 3, and Phantom Menace are 3 of the highest grossing movies of all time and 3 of the worst.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Huh, yea, why wasn't that nominated? Visually, Transformers is cool.

Oh and great box office =/= great film.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

They're just trying to get people to watch the awards shows, its a pathetic joke really.

We should be glad Transformers not been, its effects were awful.


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 2, 2010)

Grrblt said:


> 24. Visual Effects: "Avatar," "District 9," "Star Trek."
> 
> Transformers... 2... ?


Although I hated TF 2,it did have very good visual effects. It should have been at least a nomination.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 2, 2010)

Moon not getting a single nomination is pretty fucked up.



Gooba said:


> I think Sam Rockwell wins the "Greatest Actor to Never get an Oscar Nom" award.  I'd even say he's also the best to never get an Oscar Win, but it is even more ridiculous he hasn't even been nominated.



Sam Rockwell gets an award every year, its the 'we will ignore you at every awards ceremony possible' and I think next year he is going to get a life time achievement award from the same people


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Goku1003 said:


> Although I hated TF 2,it did have very good visual effects. It should have been at least a nomination.



Same. Transformers sucks ass, but you can't deny the graphics are bad-ass.


----------



## SQHatake (Feb 2, 2010)

I was expecting more nominations for Sherlock Holmes xD yeah but Avatar will win them all.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2010)

Gooba said:


> You are doing "get people to come to the movie" well, which is just about mass appeal not about being great.  Spider Man 3, Pirate of the Carribean 3, and Phantom Menace are 3 of the highest grossing movies of all time and 3 of the worst.



again the numbers on those films is small time compared to this

sure bad movies can make a ton of money

but it takes something a bit more to make a *TON* of money


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 2, 2010)

Avatar will go big. It is almost a shoe in for either best picture or best director, effects, editing, cinematography, and a crap load of others. 

In a perfect world District 9 would win best picture, Tarantino would win best director and Avatar would only walk away with a best effects Oscar but that isn't happening. 2 billion dollars can buy you a ton of stuff and undoubtedly it is gonna buy a lot of Oscars despite the film being substandard when compared to some of the other nominees. Heck you could've nominated Avatar for best animated film and it would still lose to Up. 

I expect Avatar to dominate simply because of its mass appeal and mega box office earnings the way Titanic did even if it is up against better competition.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

> In a perfect world District 9 would win best picture,



No, in a perfect world, Moon would've been nominated.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> again the numbers on those films is small time compared to this
> 
> sure bad movies can make a ton of money
> 
> but it takes something a bit more to make a *TON* of money


Yes, it takes _a lot_ of mass appeal, which is explosions and shiny special effects.  Avatar has the shiniest special effects and best 3D explosions ever, but that doesn't go very far when weighing how good a movie actually is.  Plot, characters, dialogue, and acting are probably the 4 most important and Avatar falls around Wolverine for that.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

> In a perfect world District 9 would win best picture,



HELL NAW!!!!

Sam Rockwell was never gonna get a nom, even Bafta's didn't nominate him and its a British movie.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> again the numbers on those films is small time compared to this
> 
> sure bad movies can make a ton of money
> 
> but it takes something a bit more to make a *TON* of money



Actually in terms of ticket sales its lower than movies like spiderman and adjusted for inflation it ranks in at #26

I liked avatar a lot but a movie's revenue stream shouldn't be a criteria for nominations.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2010)

Do I think the movie is as good as the others on the list? No, I want Inglorious to win

Do I think the movie is as entertaining as the others on the list? Absolutely.

Do I think it should have been nominated? Sure


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 2, 2010)

How popular a movie is has always played into things. Sometimes the Academy goes and picks a relatively obscure film instead of the mega blockbuster but now they have no choice but to bend to the almighty dollar. 

I have a problem with the Oscars overall in how they set up categories and determine best picture. "best" is pretty subjective so I think they should really give out oscars or at least some recognition to films that make record earnings or push the movie industry forward even if they lack in story or plot.

 Best effects is too general a category too when now a days every movie has some type of CG or effect usage they could easily split that into several categories instead of picking an across the board winner. Avatar had amazing environments, creature designs, etc. but the effects that were most immersive and made me feel in the movie the effects that had the most character were district 9 by far.


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

Avatar is pushing Hollywood forward in the wrong direction, so I hope it doesn't get an award for that.  The same way the iceberg from Titanic shouldn't have won an award for "Best Boat Accessory".


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

> I have a problem with the Oscars overall in how they set up categories and determine best picture. "best" is pretty subjective so I think they should really give out oscars or at least some recognition to films that make record earnings or push the movie industry forward even if they lack in story or plot.



Then nominate it for technical awards. If it lacks a good story and plot then it shouldn't go near a Best Picture nom.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2010)

A movie is made to be entertaining you don't necessarily need a top quality story to do that

Subjectively there a vast number of movies that have been and people would say should have been nominated for best picture that don't have stellar plots.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

> A movie is made to be entertaining you don't necessarily need a top quality story to do that



A GOOD movie is made to be entertaining AND have a top-notch story.

Apparently, according by your post, Transformers 2 is a good movie since it's entertaining and has a shit story.


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 2, 2010)

> A movie is made to be entertaining you don't necessarily need a top quality story to do that



That defeats the purpose of awarding achievement in filmmaking if you give it to silly blockbusters.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2010)

Ennoea said:


> That defeats the purpose of awarding *achievement in filmmaking* if you give it to silly blockbusters.



Yes and making an entertaining film that makes a billion dollars is to me an achievement in filmmaker

Avatar is a very very well crafted movie for what it wanted to do.


----------



## Prowler (Feb 2, 2010)

God dammit, Christoph Waltz needs to win.


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> Then nominate it for technical awards. If it lacks a good story and plot then it shouldn't go near a Best Picture nom.



I have no problem with this except technical awards lack the same kind of recognition and high profile that the acting, directing, and screenplay awards receive.

 A lot of the technical awards don't even get televised or get short shrift. So if one movie wins all of the technical achievements but another movie has great acting and a great story but doesn't have that wow factor and may not pull in as much public favor or box office which one truly deserves best picture? 

Avatar is going to have a long term impact greater than any of the other nominations. A lot of people think that it deserves to win best picture because of that. However if you are evaluating beyond possible cultural or industry impact and simply which film was best in the past year than Avatar in no way deserves to win. I feel that this greater impact beyond in terms of industry and culture isn't valued enough.

Because of this you either end up shafting movies that have major impacts on film history (I.E. Star Wars) or you have to give Oscars to the big hits which then screws over the more finely crafted or emotional films. Ultimately people like Lucas are going to get lifetime achievement awards but you look at the films and see they get nothing it sort of makes you wonder what the point of the achievement award is for. 

I know they have people's choice awards but those lack the prestige and arn't taken seriously like Oscars are. I wouldn't mind seeing blockbusters movies, comedies, and action flicks getting more recognition on the big stage. 

Which also brings up the point that The Hangover won golden globes but got totally shafted in the Oscar noms even though it was a great movie.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Taleran said:


> Avatar is a very very well crafted movie for what it wanted to do.



It wanted to improve CGI. And it did that. Give it an award for technical.



KazeYama said:


> I have no problem with this except technical awards lack the same kind of recognition and high profile that the acting, directing, and screenplay awards receive.
> 
> A lot of the technical awards don't even get televised or get short shrift. So if one movie wins all of the technical achievements but another movie has great acting and a great story but doesn't have that wow factor and may not pull in as much public favor or box office which one truly deserves best picture?
> 
> ...



Really? A lot of people I know think Avatar is very forgettable. And most of the people in my English class think that Avatar is an overrated generic blockbuster.

Who cares if technical doesn't get more recognition that the other categories. You can still advertise "Winner of # Academy Awards!" on its packaging even if it was the minor categories.


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> Really? A lot of people I know think Avatar is very forgettable. And most of the people in my English class think that Avatar is an overrated generic blockbuster.



people are very dismissive of Action Movies in general so that really doesn't surprise me 

Avatar was a well crafted Action Movie and yes it was more than just the CGI


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Avatar? An action movie? Nothing actiony happens till the end.



> people are very dismissive of Action Movies in general so that really doesn't surprise me



No. High-school students are not dismissive of action movies. That's the age group where action movies get the most money from.


----------



## BAD BD (Feb 2, 2010)

I banked so hard.


----------



## ez (Feb 2, 2010)

avatar was incredibly boring/cliche 

i have no idea how anyone can argue as to its ingenuity


----------



## Taleran (Feb 2, 2010)

ezx said:


> avatar was incredibly boring/cliche
> 
> i have no idea how anyone can argue as to its ingenuity



different strokes for different folks

I sure as hell did not enjoy some of the candidates as I'm sure everyone feels that way


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 2, 2010)

- Bawbaw avatar shouldn't win, shouldn't even be nominated bawbaw
- NO IT'S SOOOOOOOO BEAUTIFUL I WANNA GO TO PANDORA
- BLARGH, I'M GONNA SAY IT SUCKS FOR THE SAKE OF BEING EDGY
- >.< MEANIE


----------



## Bungee Gum (Feb 2, 2010)

Everyone has different opinions, but avatar is junk, and to believe some people wanted it to win more 10 nominations to beat out star wars for most for scifi of all time. screw them. star wars>avatar


----------



## Stalin (Feb 2, 2010)

I care more about the razzies. In my opinion, I think ingloroue basterbs should win for having good acting, a good story, and bing entertaining. Plus the climax was the awesoment moment in a WW2 film of all time.

As for avatar, if it would combine that cgi with better acting, a great story, screw the generic green aesop, and characters that are actually interesting, we'd have a perfect film.


----------



## Tyrael (Feb 2, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> Jesse Armstrong, Simon Blackwell, Armando Iannucci, Tony Roche, "In the Loop";



Hooray.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2010)

Prowler said:


> God dammit, Christoph Waltz needs to win.


It would be an upset if he didn't.  He has won every major award so far.  Almost a dozen in total.  Woody Harrelson snuck in and won 1 award.


----------



## Castiel (Feb 2, 2010)

oh god the responses here kill me 


anyways I'm kinda surprised they have more than 5 BP nominations


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2010)

Only 3 of the Best Picture candidates are serious contenders.  Avatar, Inglorious Basterds, and The Hurt Locker.  Why these 3 movies?  They have been winning all of the equivalent awards prior to this.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

lol at the Avatar haters, cool story bros


----------



## Koi (Feb 2, 2010)

Awh shit, they drank the blue Kool-Aid. :<


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

If Avatar doesn't win best picture a mod can ban me for 2 weeks


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 2, 2010)

Shouldn't it be they perma ban you and if it does win then you can come back.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

Just watched The Secret of Kells, which was nominated for the Best Animated Feature...didn't like it. At all.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 2, 2010)

Coraline was so good. I thought it was incredibly fucking creative.  Too bad Up is guaranteed to win the award.


----------



## Chee (Feb 2, 2010)

I wish I saw Coraline in 3D/theater. I just _had_ to get lost. :|


----------



## Gooba (Feb 2, 2010)

Me too, I heard they used 3D very well, to enhance the surreal feeling of the dreamworld instead of gimmicky like most 3D (besides Avatar).


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 2, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> Shouldn't it be they perma ban you and if it does win then you can come back.



Nah, Just ban me for two weeks or two months


----------



## Magnum Miracles (Feb 2, 2010)

Chee said:


> A GOOD movie is made to be entertaining AND have a top-notch story.


Not for me. .I love action movies. I don't really care about plot.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 2, 2010)

Rukia said:


> Coraline was so good. I thought it was incredibly fucking creative.  Too bad Up is guaranteed to win the award.



Up is great, but they really shouldn't have put it in the animated awards. It's already nominated for best picture, and Pixar ALWAYS seems to dominate the best animated picture award.

I loved Coraline (Fucking creepy). Director deserves a pat on the back for making the entire thing so weird and surreal.

I am SO glad that they didn't include 9 for animated awards. Movie fucking sucked, especially compared to the original short. (Okay, I liked how scary the machines were, but otherwise it sucked)


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 2, 2010)

I don't like how Ponyo didn't get a nomination this year or last year for animated film or foreign film. The animated film category is always so shallow cause you only have Pixar and then Japanese companies producing anything of actual quality.


----------



## Sen (Feb 3, 2010)

The ones that I want to win personally would be Up for a few things, definitely loved that (although I don't mind Avatar winning and it's pretty likely).  Would like Star Trek to win as well.  Kind of annoying though how it's almost the same general 7 films being nominated for almost everything, but I suppose that is how movie awards often go.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 3, 2010)

What's with all the _Avatar_ hype?  I thought it was okay, nothing special story and character wise.  Then again, the Oscars haven't always had the best track record when it comes to choosing best film.

Did anyone else lol at that article on Yahoo! that says it got snubbed for Best Original Screenplay?  I know I did.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

KazeYama said:


> I don't like how Ponyo didn't get a nomination this year or last year for animated film or foreign film. The animated film category is always so shallow cause you only have Pixar and then Japanese companies producing anything of actual quality.



Ponyo was one of Miyazaki's weakest films. There was nothing spectacularly special about Ponyo.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 3, 2010)

Overall a good list although the best film of 2009, Mary and Max didnt have a nom.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Ponyo was one of Miyazaki's weakest films. There was nothing spectacularly special about Ponyo.



Yep.

Spirited Away is probably my favorite, but most people seem to like others better. Ponyo was... Like the Little Mermaid, only directed by Miyazaki and without the catchy songs.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

Hanz or Michale will win for best score.


----------



## Shock Therapy (Feb 3, 2010)

fail is fail


----------



## Ennoea (Feb 3, 2010)

Ponyo was only good because of the animation and Miyazaki's designs.


----------



## Roy (Feb 3, 2010)

rawrawraw said:


> fail is fail



old picture is old


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

The Blind Side getting a best picture nomination was ridiculous.  And it tells me that 10 nominations is too many.


----------



## C. Hook (Feb 3, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The Blind Side getting a best picture nomination was ridiculous.  And it tells me that 10 nominations is too many.



I think the problem with the old nominations wasn't that there were too little; it's that they made the wrong choices.

I mean, "Benjamin Button?" Fucking shit.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

Rukia said:


> The Blind Side getting a best picture nomination was ridiculous.  And it tells me that 10 nominations is too many.



I haven't seen that movie yet, but I hate it regardless. Looks like another run-of-the-mill sports movie.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

Maggie G AKA Jake's sister stealing Diane Kruger's Best Supporting Actress Nomination also pissed me off.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

That too. 
She totally deserved it. 

Although I haven't seen Crazy Heart...


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm happy that it seems like Iron Man's Villain Bridges is going to win the Best Actor Award.  

Wow, this is his 5th nomination.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

THAT WAS JEFF BRIDGES!?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

Haha.  He actually did change his look a lot for that role.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

I know. Seriously. 

It's been 2 freakin' years, watched that movie over 5 times, AND I JUST FOUND OUT IT WAS BRIDGES. Holy crap. My life is flipped upside down.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

Just more proof that he's an underrated actor.  I also have not seen Crazy Heart.  But to be honest, even if this were a lifetime achievement award... I wouldn't mind at all in this instance.


----------



## edmolicious (Feb 3, 2010)

Here's my votes, lol. 
1. Best Picture: The Blind Side
3. Actress: Sandra Bullock, The Blind Side or Meryl Streep, Julie & Julia; or Gabourey Sidibe for Precious.
10. Animated Feature Film: UP.
11. Art Direction: The Imaginarium of Doctor Parnassus

Basically anything but that over glorified Pocahontas.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

I'm seeing Crazy Heart this Friday.


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2010)

_The Road_ should have been nominated for the Best Adapted Screenplay and the Best Actor, if not the Best Picture. 


But then I remember this is Oscar...


Anyway, I just hope _The Cove_ wins. It has to. More people need to see this documentary and find out what is happening in Taiji, Japan. 


Edit: Oh, and I also hope Jason Reitman will win the Best Director.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 3, 2010)

The Road was a lot better than The Book of Eli.  That's basically the best compliment I can give it.  I don't consider it worthy of a Best Picture Nomination.  (Then again, several other lousy films were nominated.)

I would probably vote for Up In The Air if I had an Oscar vote.


----------



## Chee (Feb 3, 2010)

Oh crap, my theater is also showing An Education.

Should I see that or Crazy Heart?


----------



## Yasha (Feb 3, 2010)

The Road is certainly not a film for everyone, but I thought it was exactly the type of film Oscar judges would like. Turns out I was wrong, as usual when it comes to the Academy Award.

I would give my vote to Up in the Air, too... but that probably means it won't win. >_>


----------



## Taleran (Feb 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> A GOOD movie is made to be entertaining AND have a top-notch story.
> 
> Apparently, according by your post, Transformers 2 is a good movie since it's entertaining and has a shit story.



Ahh see I didn't find Transformers 2 entertaining the slightest

Rise of Cobra on the other hand I did find entertaining


----------



## KazeYama (Feb 3, 2010)

Chee said:


> Ponyo was one of Miyazaki's weakest films. There was nothing spectacularly special about Ponyo.



Even a poor Ghibli film will be better than 90% of the field. You really saying it couldn't compete last year when the nominees were Wall-E, Kung Fu Panda, and Bolt?


----------



## Ebisu's Shades (Feb 4, 2010)

I think Chris Pine deserves a nomination for his role as James T. Kirk.  Not only did he fill Shatner's shoes, but made the role his own.


----------



## Nagato Sennin (Feb 4, 2010)

Avatar sweeps


----------



## escamoh (Feb 5, 2010)

avatar will get best picture lol

moon, district 9, up in the air and up are the only ones i think deserving to win anything


----------



## Vaz (Feb 5, 2010)

CodyEatsComets said:


> 1. *Best Picture:* *"Avatar,"* "The Blind Side," *"District 9,"* "An Education," "The Hurt Locker," "Inglourious Basterds," "Precious: Based on the Novel 'Push' by Sapphire," "A Serious Man," "Up," "Up in the Air."


Yohohohohohohoho~


----------



## Felt (Feb 5, 2010)

> 24. Visual Effects: "*Avatar*," "District 9," "Star Trek."



That's the only one it should be nominated for.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2010)

Moon got no nominations?

R u kidding me?


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2010)

Moon was not nominated in a single category.  The Blind Side somehow received a Best Picture Nomination.  I don't get it.  That just doesn't compute for me.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 5, 2010)

Sony didn't have time to ship out screeners of Moon to the Academy.  So they just made fliers.


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

> 1. Best Picture: "Avatar," "District 9," "*An Education*," "*The Hurt Locker*," "*Inglourious Basterds*," "Up," "*Up in the Air*."



Out of these that I have seen, the bolded ones are the only films worthy of a best picture nom.

I haven't seen Precious, Blind Side, or A Serious Man, so I can't say anything about those. But I think that they should have stuck with the 5 slots, most of those films were thrown in to fill in space, is what I'm guessing.


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

My face when (500) Days of Summer wasn't nominated for Best Achievement in Art Direction:


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2010)

Saetre said:


> My face when (500) Days of Summer wasn't nominated for Best Achievement in Art Direction:


I thought 500 Days of Summer deserved a Best Picture nomination.  10 fucking slots and they still didn't get one!


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

Me and Rukia should pick next years Oscar nominations. Academy doesn't do it right. 

500 Days should have Blind Side's spot. And Moon should have Avatar's spot.


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

Rukia said:


> I thought 500 Days of Summer deserved a Best Picture nomination.  10 fucking slots and they still didn't get one!



Dat b truth. And why the fuck was The Blind Side nominated?


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Me and Rukia should pick next years Oscar nominations. Academy doesn't do it right.



Remember when that feel-good piece of shit movie Slumdog Millionaire won every award?

I raged.


----------



## Chee (Feb 5, 2010)

Slumdog was so overrated. Everyone claimed that it was "THE BEST MOVIE EVUR" so I went in with high expectations and came out disappointed. The movie dragged on forever and I didn't see any chemistry between the dude and the chick.
Only thing I liked about the movie was its soundtrack.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 5, 2010)

Moon deserves to win best picture.

You'd think at the very least Sam Rockwell would have been nominated for best actor. The guy is seriously underappreciated.


----------



## Rukia (Feb 5, 2010)

Chee said:


> Slumdog was so overrated. Everyone claimed that it was "THE BEST MOVIE EVUR" so I went in with high expectations and came out disappointed. The movie dragged on forever and I didn't see any chemistry between the dude and the chick.
> Only thing I liked about the movie was its *soundtrack*.


Just mentioning soundtrack makes me think of Sherlock Holmes.  

And yeah, Slumdog should never have won Best Picture.  Cameron won Best Picture for Titanic when it didn't deserve to win.  Hopefully voters will remember that and deny him the award this time around.


----------



## Saetre (Feb 5, 2010)

I really need to see Moon.


----------



## Dr.Douchebag (Feb 6, 2010)

Han Solo said:


> Moon got no nominations?
> 
> R u kidding me?



its true


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

This year is so lack luster, imo.


----------



## Kuromaku (Feb 6, 2010)

When did the Academy Awards become so full of fail?  It's one thing to have _Citizen Kane_ lose out for best picture, but _Avatar_ manages to get freaking nominated?  Fuck you Hollywood.


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

Chee said:


> Slumdog was so overrated. Everyone claimed that it was "THE BEST MOVIE EVUR" so I went in with high expectations and came out disappointed. The movie dragged on forever and I didn't see any chemistry between the dude and the chick.
> Only thing I liked about the movie was its soundtrack.



Oh my god fucking this. Except I knew better and did not come out disappointed. Just baffled how anyone could call it a great film...much less when it stole Best Picture from Benjamin Button.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 6, 2010)

The nominations are just ok for me, even though I'm disappointed like everyone else that Moon didn't get even one nomination and Avatar got 9


----------



## Chee (Feb 6, 2010)

Man, I thought the Academy had boners for those little films nobody every sees, which is why I had my hopes up for Moon and 500 Days of Summer.


----------



## Roy (Feb 6, 2010)

Avatar basically overshadowed those films. =/


----------



## Lord Yu (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm hoping Avatar doesn't win best picture. Fuck District 9 as well. I'm kind of rooting for Up in The Air right now, but I haven't seen enough of the nominees to make a call. I want to see A Serious Man before I get behind a film.


----------



## Koi (Feb 6, 2010)

I want The Hurt Locker to win.

So, Up got nominated for Best Picture AND Best Animated Feature.  Think that means it'll win the latter automatically? (Apparently the same happened to Crouching Tiger, Hidden Dragon, but it won Best Foreign Language Film while losing Best Picture to I don't remember what.)  Either way, I don't think it'll win Best Picture, by far, but Fantastic Mr. Fox seems to be really popular with critics and hipsters.


----------



## excellence153 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm rewatching Avatar.

Don't ask me how.

And seriously, it's so bad without the huge screen or 3D element.  Motherfuck.


----------



## Han Solo (Feb 7, 2010)

I want Coraline to win Best Animated Feature actually.

I only saw it recently but it was great. Far better than I expected, and Pixar can't win every time.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree with some of them, like Moon and (500) Days of Summer being nominated for best picture, Ponyo being nominated for best animated feature (I know it wasn't Miyazaki's strongest film but from what I know it could easily replace that Secret of Kells movie), and Sharlto Copley nominated for best actor.


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

I agree with everything you said Ema.

Copley.


----------



## Ema Skye (Feb 8, 2010)

I'm still wondering why Blind Slide was even nominated in the first place.

Any yeah Copley


----------



## Chee (Feb 8, 2010)

Same. It doesn't even look remotely Oscar worthy.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Feb 8, 2010)

Good thing nobody takes the Oscars seriously anymore, eh? It's just bought out by the highest bidder these days.


----------



## Spanish Hoffkage (Feb 8, 2010)

Ema Skye said:


> I agree with some of them, like Moon and (500) Days of Summer being nominated for best picture, Ponyo being nominated for best animated feature (I know it wasn't Miyazaki's strongest film but from what I know it could easily replace that Secret of Kells movie), and Sharlto Copley nominated for best actor.



Still I havent read ANYWHERE about the biggest crime this year at the Oscars with no nom to Mary and Max for best animation feature.


----------

